
A simple hack to show face and hands in videocalls - AmosLightnin
https://twitter.com/AmosLightnin/status/1255511707960647684
======
AmosLightnin
The instructable is here: [https://www.instructables.com/id/Sideview-Mirror-
for-Video-C...](https://www.instructables.com/id/Sideview-Mirror-for-Video-
Calls/)

